# Madd scientist party



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

What are great theme for a Halloween B-Day Party! 

Are you trying to do it more spooky or more cutesy 

If you click below you will find ideas for both... 


Mad Scientist 
http://pinterest.com/propmistress/halloween-mad-scientist/

The Mad Scientist’s Monsters 
http://pinterest.com/propmistress/halloween-monsters/


----------



## tinymommy (Aug 25, 2012)

well he is thinking more along the line of spooky, i have found some awesome candy molds and a skeleton cake pan, just need ideas for the dinner part. we are thinking hotdog mummies  but need maybe another "spooky" thing in there too.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope this is helpful! 








Blue Slime Sipper
http://www.recipe.com/blue-slime-sipper/

View attachment 124590


View attachment 124585


View attachment 124586









Mad Scientist Wraps
Create your own mini laboratory with these Halloween wraps. Gather as many add-ons as possible -- olives, carrots, sweet pickles, and parsley work great.

To make:

1. Make a wrap with your choosing of fillings. Roll up and secure with wooden pick.
2. Stuff one end of rolled tortilla with sweet red pepper strips, shredded lettuce, parsley sprigs, and julienned carrots.
3. Attach olives for eyes and the nose and a piece of pepper for the mouth with mayonnaise or honey mustard.
4. Cut an apron shape from the cheese and lay atop tortilla.
5. Add pickles or peppers for shoes and use cheese as a blanket.











Mummy Meatloaf
Directions here:
http://foryourfamily.wordpress.com/holiday-fun/halloween-recipes/img_0006/


















Mini Mac & Cheese
1/2 pound elbow macaroni
1 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus more for brushing
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
3/4 cup milk
8 oz of a mix of cheddar, mozarella and colby, shredded
1 large egg yolk 
1/4 teaspoon smoked Spanish paprika

1. Preheat the oven to 425°. In a large saucepan of boiling salted water, cook the macaroni until al dente, about 5 minutes. Drain, shaking off the excess water.
2. Brush four 12-cup, nonstick mini muffin tins with butter. Sprinkle with 2 tablespoons of the Parmigiano; tap out the excess.
3. In a large saucepan, melt the 1 1/2 tablespoons of butter. Whisk in the flour over moderate heat for 2 minutes. Whisk in the milk and cook, whisking, until boiling, about 5 minutes. Add the cheeses and whisk until melted. Off the heat, whisk in the egg yolk and paprika. Fold in the macaroni.
4. Spoon slightly rounded tablespoons of the macaroni into the prepared muffin cups, packing them gently. Sprinkle the remaining 2 tablespoons of Parmigiano on top.
5. Bake the mini macs in the upper and middle thirds of the oven for about 10 minutes, until golden and sizzling. Let cool for 5 min*utes. Using a small spoon, carefully loosen the mini macs, transfer to a platter and serve. 

The recipe can be prepared through Step 4 and refrigerated overnight.


----------

